# Turkey shot placement...



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Do we have some volunteers, since it's gettin to be that time again... :tongue: :turkey: :archer:


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Here is a start for you Glue man..


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Hit 'em high watch 'em die, hit 'em low watch them go. Pretty good rule of thumb since the vitals are so high on a turkey.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> *Hit 'em high watch 'em die, hit 'em low watch them go.* Pretty good rule of thumb since the vitals are so high on a turkey.


If everyone would remember that one statement there would be a lot less unrecovered turkeys:thumb:


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

I have never heard of that saying. I always aim for the wing spectrum when they are broadside with success. If anything, most of the turkeys I have filmed getting shot and not recovered get hit too high and too far forward........

ckc


----------



## diamondshooter1 (Mar 24, 2008)

*boadheads*

Any suggestions on which broadheads to use, im shooting a fixed g5???


----------



## setooke (Feb 11, 2008)

*Turkey Broadheads*

Last three birds taken with bow, I used mechanicals with large cutting diameter.

NAP makes the Gobbler Getter.

I used the Jak-Hammer by Wasp and the new two and three blade Rage models all with success.

set


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

KansasNative said:


> I have never heard of that saying. I always aim for the wing spectrum when they are broadside with success. If anything, most of the turkeys I have filmed getting shot and not recovered get hit too high and too far forward........
> 
> ckc


Hitting a bird too high and too far forward is nearly impossible. The vital organs are situated high. If you look at the skeleton of a turkey in the picture I posted above you will see that the heart lays just behind the shoulder bone (which is forward and high).
It is the hits down in the sternum that will cause more lost birds than anywhere else from what I have seen in the past.

A good rule of thumb I have found is make yourself visualize where the beard comes out of the chest and tell yourself not to ever hit any lower than that no matter what the angle is of the bird when the shot is taken... GSLAM95


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I always thought to aim up the leg. You hit high you hit vitals. Hit low and you take out the leg. Bird down. I am always afraid of shooting too far forward and hitting only breast.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm going to try for the first time with a bow this year. i can't wait.


----------



## unklechris (Mar 23, 2008)

i think i might try with the bow this year, does anyone think I would be ok with my montecs or is it advisable to use mechanicals? Seems a switch might be in order.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Unklechris - I would recommend a large cutting expandable such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk 125 grain 2 3/4" cut or whatever broadhead that is shooting accurately for you now. Good luck... GSLAM95


----------



## Yesmann (Mar 26, 2008)

GSLAM95 said:


> Unklechris - I would recommend a large cutting expandable such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk 125 grain 2 3/4" cut or whatever broadhead that is shooting accurately for you now. Good luck... GSLAM95


Great advise. Listen to GSLAM95, he knows.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

As we speak my buddies are situated in Double Bull blinds within 100 yards of 50-60 roosted turkeys in Nebraska. I leave in approximately 6 hours 42 minutes and 34 seconds!

It looks like GSLAM already posted the good stuff so I just thought I would throw that in.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

I like to draw a line up from the legs & across from the beard. Aim for the intersection.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

*In the head!*

Head shots. If they are within 30 yards that is what I go for. Sure in the I've missed a good few but hey it's either dead or untouched that way. I've always just used my good old 85 grain Thunderheads but this year I couldn't resist. Guillotines all the way! I've already been shooting them and yes they can be accurate out to 30 yards. I can't wait!:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

setooke said:


> Last three birds taken with bow, I used mechanicals with large cutting diameter.
> 
> NAP makes the Gobbler Getter.
> 
> ...


setooke, is exactly correct and so is MOBIGBUCKS!!! This combination of high shot placement and wide cutting diameter *WILL* take out a turkey. :rip:

The skeletal structure pictures show the reasoning for the use of a mechanical broadhead. All those feather and bones are certain to open the blades and since the vital zone (heart/lungs) are the largest target that a turkey offers, wide cutting diameter mechanicals just makes good sense. :thumb:

Plus, turkeys (unlike deer) can be shot from any angle! :nod:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## boomersooner78 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Shot angle question????*

Of the pictures above what is your idea shot angle? I have heard from the back struutted is the best and ive heard from the back standing (through is the spine is the best. Just wanted some opinions.

I prefer the spine shot


----------



## unklechris (Mar 23, 2008)

GSLAM95 said:


> Unklechris - I would recommend a large cutting expandable such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk 125 grain 2 3/4" cut or whatever broadhead that is shooting accurately for you now. Good luck... GSLAM95


thanks GSLAM95, I will try that. Hopefully I can tell you I got one this year.:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

the Tom-O-Hawk is actually 3.5" cut which is huge! I will be using the Buckblaster which is 125 grain 2.75" cut


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

archeryhunterME said:


> the Tom-O-Hawk is actually 3.5" cut which is huge! I will be using the Buckblaster which is 125 grain 2.75" cut


Actually as I stated earlier the *125 grain* Turkey Tom-o-Hawk is 2.75" but there is a 3.5"*150 grain* model available with 3.5" of cutting diameter. I simply recommend the lighter of the two for the flatter trajectory.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Strutter Cutter (Jun 28, 2004)

*Body Cavity @ any angle*

That's what you want to get into. The body cavity is the size of a grapefruit laying high in the back, straight up the leg when looking at him broadside. So no matter what angle your looking at the bird, that's where you want to get to. Of the 6pics in the above post, the top 2 placements are good. The middle left is almost perfect. I'd draw my centerline up through the left edge of the circle and not shoot forward of it. Same with middle right, I'd shoot left at least a dots width.
I'll never have a reason to shoot a gobbler facing me. I personally don't like the shot. I'm patient enough and flat out enjoy watching them enough that I'll never have to shoot one that way. 9 out of 10 I kill I shoot broadsided with the other only being at a slight angle generally. I'm so meticulous with setup and shot placement that I'm the one who chooses where to place the shot, not the tom. Even though I could probably shoot him in the head most of the time, (I don't use guillotines), my reasoning is, why make it difficult. I'm a guy of high percentages so why make it hard. I wait and take the sure thing. 
This pic has the body cavity outlined by the rectangle that the arrows make. The most common loss is that of a forward shot. Don't go in front of the leg. I hope this helps and you have fun with it. 
I want to add that with the broadside shot, and keeping the arrow inside the tom, flight or even sailing from the side of the hill is not an option. Another bonus for making a broadside body cavity shot. 
My setup for accomplishing that, 280fps, 80gr. wide cut mechanical. Carbon Express CX200 shaft. The cavity is cartilage. The loss of energy from opening the blades on the wing feather shafts, cutting the shafts, cutting through cartilage on both sides, and then, the off wing "catching" the broadhead on the way out, keeps the arrow inside the tom at this speed. 
The second pic is the latest victim. 3/4 spurs, 20.6lbs, 11 1/4" beard.
Good Huntin', have fun and be careful! SC


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

hit a bird last week and broke both wings, couldn't fly and ended up running through high grass for over 700 yards. Never found him. jumped him once about 2 hours after the shot. Them birds are tough. first one I lost.

I recommend a large cutting diameter mechanical


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Hit them here and they won't go anywhere.:wink:


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone on here use the Hyper Shocks


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I have always be under the impression to aim for the colored spectrum on turkeys. If you hit the spectrum, you hit vitals. If you hit high, you wipe out spine. Low, you take out the legs and the bird cant go anywhere.

What are you guys thoughts on the spectrum? Is it a good spot to shoot for?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I keep looking at the angle w/the fan facing the shooter and shot placement at the base of the fan. Seems like if the turkey's nose was to the ground that would be a high shot?


----------



## Dawgcatcher (Mar 9, 2007)

I shot this bird yesterday, and I thought I might have hit it a little low and back, but it PILED UP! I think I hit it just in front of the drumstick. There was massive blood, and only a small slice in the breast from the Rage 2-blade. The bird didn't go 10 feet.

Also, if you haven't tried a Lumi-nok, try it - it was so cool watching the arrow.


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is one


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

I like this one have not seen it on this site yet. What do you think?


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

I shot mine yesterday with the new american archery turkey terror broadheads(same as fuse strutbuster) The fly fantastic. I drilled mine at 43 yards and no passthru.


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet!!! American BH is going to sponsor me... I'll have to give the TT broadheads a try!


----------



## Wuggs (Feb 22, 2007)

How do you sight in the guillotines since it seems the blades would break off in any target?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here is my shot*

I used 100 grain piston points, shot distance was 36 yards. I hit right at the wing,shoulder socket.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Too much meat loss with body shots on turkey!!*

Way waste the meat, the head and neck area is as big or bigger than the vitals on turkey......Zero tracking and Zero meat loss.....





 and


----------



## Strutter Cutter (Jun 28, 2004)

*Nope*

If you're losing meat shooting them in the body, you're shooting them in the wrong place :wink:.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Think this was a sticky last year, can we put it up again... :darkbeer:


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

I've taken two shots @ two turkeys, both with muzzy 3 blades. Shot each bird where the wing connects to the body. They nearly died where they stood. No flying & running aound, no tracking, just a little flopping around after the shot. I hope to shoot one in the same area in a few weeks as well.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Wapsibucks said:


> I like this one have not seen it on this site yet. What do you think?


I like this shot, it should bust the thighs and break the bird down and bleed it out quick. I filmed a friend shoot one where the red dot is and the bird hobbled 25 yards flapping its wings and died. He hit just behind the thighs, if he would have hit where the green dot is I am 100% sure the bird would have been dead right there.








1 3/4" grim reaper


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

Strutter Cutter said:


> If you're losing meat shooting them in the body, you're shooting them in the wrong place :wink:.


Yup.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

M-1 said:


> Way waste the meat, the head and neck area is as big or bigger than the vitals on turkey......Zero tracking and Zero meat loss.....


That is what my proshop guy says - you either hit the head or miss it - same as vitals. And if you miss the head you won't have a wounded bird wandering off that you won't recover. So I think I'll be using Thunderheads on head shots this year.


----------



## arrowslinger2 (Nov 29, 2006)

When I was shooting them with a regular BH's I always had good luck shooting them high in the drumsticks. They went nowhere with broken legs. I now shoot them with bullheads. I sight them in by placing an old pillow in front of my layered target. It cuts the pillow, but doesn't allow a pass thru to tear up my target. I shot one bullhead 12 times today and it never broke or bent. Had a ball slicing apples with it. They send a spare set of blades with em. Change em out and good to go!


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

*Turkey Tom-O-Hawks Work!*

I've shot 4 turkeys with a bow. 1 Rio, and 3 Easterns. The Rio I shot with a Simmon's Landshark 160gr, the Easterns, all with Turkey Tom-O-Hawk. The TOH hits like a grenade! I shot 2 at the base of the wing, broadside, one from the back as he tried to exit, and one from the rear at base of fan.

Here's a pic of Tom-O-Hawk shot turkey


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

The Turkey Tom-O-Hawks are now make by Bear, and have been redesigned. They only offer the 125gr. They just came out in the last week. I got mine from Bowhunter's Superstore.

Good Luck,

Slowhandstl


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

slowhandstl said:


> The Turkey Tom-O-Hawks are now make by Bear, and have been redesigned. They only offer the 125gr. They just came out in the last week. I got mine from Bowhunter's Superstore.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Slowhandstl


Explains why I can't get the BuckBlasters anymore???:mg:


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

MNKK said:


> Explains why I can't get the BuckBlasters anymore???:mg:


They still make them. http://www.trophyridge.com/broadheads/


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

I used a 2 blade Rage and tore a hole a sight to look at last year on my bird.


----------



## MNKK (Mar 18, 2009)

Snood Slapper said:


> They still make them. http://www.trophyridge.com/broadheads/


For the record...MN people can't use these for deer..."THERE TOO BIG". I don't get it. But I do know that they do a hell of a job, on deer, and everythinng else!!!:mg:


----------



## Arrowslinger72 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Broadheads*

This will be my first time Trying to turkey hunt. I love to bow hunt. Thinking of trying w/ my bow. I love a chalenge. I have 3 type of broadheads 100 grain Rage (never used them yet) 1.5 cut, silver strike 100 grain mech 1.5 cut, I also have I think it's cremson fix blade 1 3:BangHead:/16 cut. The only one I've ever used was the silver striker on deer & hogs. I hear good things about the rage. What yall think?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

for turkeys....rage, 2" cut, the bigger the hole the better


----------



## Arrowslinger72 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

Great thread! Good info.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

M-1 said:


> Way waste the meat, the head and neck area is as big or bigger than the vitals on turkey......Zero tracking and Zero meat loss.....


WOW nice ispires me that I made the right choices


----------



## smalltowncowboy (Sep 21, 2006)

i see alot of people using mechanicals. what would you guys suggest for turkeys when oregon doesnt allow mechanicals?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

smalltowncowboy said:


> i see alot of people using mechanicals. what would you guys suggest for turkeys when oregon doesnt allow mechanicals?


Turkey Tearor (Strut Buster), same thing. The new NAP "Braxe" looks like it would be a great turkey head as well. Although I've taken more turkeys with good old Thunderheads than the rest combined.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I hear of guys using dull broadheads left over from deer season to minimize the chance of penetration. Is that ok to do or even preferred maybe??


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Wapsibucks said:


> I like this one have not seen it on this site yet. What do you think?


Bingo! I aim here. You get the vitals and take out the legs. If you break a leg they cannot run nor get a running start to fly. Take out a leg and they will never get away.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> I hear of guys using dull broadheads left over from deer season to minimize the chance of penetration. Is that ok to do or even preferred maybe??


I personally would never use dull blades for any hunting. I'd rather pass through a bird every time with sharp blades than stay in one with dull. Dull blades don't cut, they tear.


----------



## quackrack (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to say I really like your signature. Gonna have to pass that one on! If only everyone would abide by that statement! All my best and thanks again. You just never know when something like that is going to make a difference to someone!


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

GSLAM95 said:


> Unklechris - I would recommend a large cutting expandable such as the Rocket Turkey Tom-o-hawk 125 grain 2 3/4" cut or whatever broadhead that is shooting accurately for you now. Good luck... GSLAM95


Check your local regs. here in MN, 2" is the biggest we can use. for anything.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

zimtown said:


> Check your local regs. here in MN, 2" is the biggest we can use. for anything.


You may want to re-read your Minnesota regulations hand book again as Turkeys are defined as *small game* in Minnesota. There is no maximum cutting width for small games species in your state.

The maximum cutting width of 2 inches is for any broadheads being used for *Big Game* animals in Minnesota. You can also call and check this info out with your DNR if in doubt.
Good luck hunting....GSLAM95


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for this thread! I'm going turkey hunting in the morning, and am too excited to sleep. We'll see how it goes, I'm using the same broadheads I hunt deer with...nothing fancy like all the ones described on this link. There are 10 turkeys roosting...my bow is shooting perfectly, just need to execute a good shot and have some luck! Hopefully, tomorrow I'll have a nice picture to post!


----------



## bowmadness88 (Apr 6, 2009)

im going to try with the bow this year


----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are a couple I took today. First day of season in Oklahoma. Both broadside and with Slick Trick's.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I see braving that cold wind payed off for you, Great job bud


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Shot Placement*



Wapsibucks said:


> I like this one have not seen it on this site yet. What do you think?


Better off a little higher!


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Successful Shot Placement*

Litttle higher above the wing pocket straight up from the leg puts em down in their tracks...that goin away shot above the fan joint stops em hard too...either way, breakin down that back bone along with pokin the vitals gets the job done!

Here's my success photos of my grand slam I just completed in 19 days in 3 states with bow only!







Nebraska Merriam & Hybrid 4/7/09







Kansas Eastern 4/5/09







Kansas Rio Grande 4/4/09







Florida Osceola 3/22/09


----------



## John Porter (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome post--wish ever bowhunter would see this.


----------



## hunt91 (Nov 18, 2008)

*pass through*

i know everyone says that the arrow should stay in a turkey but will it work against you to end up with a pass through. i just have normal BH's and a 60lb draw. i dont want to shell out 30 bucks to get special heads.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gun-Blow their little heads off
Bow- Right in the butt or on the wing


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Gun-Blow their little heads off
> Bow- Right in the butt or on the wing


Bow-chop their heads off


----------



## woolyhtr (May 1, 2009)

I took a large gobbler last fall with rage 2b 2".
20 yards and maybe 15 degree angle.
I put my pin above the neck while he was coming
toward me. He never went more than 2'


----------



## STTH (Jan 25, 2008)

No body mentions the bullheads by Magnus. They do an awesome job as well for taking head neck shots



















This bird was taken at 18 yds and never moved. Did not get complete separation of the head but close.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

ole' bowhunter said:


> Here are a couple I took today. First day of season in Oklahoma. Both broadside and with Slick Trick's.
> 
> View attachment 555864
> 
> ...


I didn't think that Big Red's had that solid of plastic when they rolled off the line at the Honda factory..... every one I've ever been around was missing plastic and/or racks, had no brakes, tires with multiple plugs in them, wore out shocks, I could go on all day.... 

In no way did this post benifit anyone about shot placement on turkeys..... but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

ttt for upcoming turkey season :thumbs_up


----------



## Brian T (Feb 16, 2010)

*Adder points?*

This will be my second year turkey hunting with a bow. I didn't get the chance to take one last year. What do you all think of using adder points behind a mechanical? This year I'm going to use a 100g Rocket Hammerhead with a 25g adder point to try and keep it in the bird. I'm hoping this will work well.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Brian T said:


> This will be my second year turkey hunting with a bow. I didn't get the chance to take one last year. What do you all think of using adder points behind a mechanical? This year I'm going to use a 100g Rocket Hammerhead with a 25g adder point to try and keep it in the bird. I'm hoping this will work well.


I used the adders one season behind a Thunderhead and I'll never use them again. They were too much and hindered penetration to the point of not being real effective. I'd just stick with the mech head. Even if you pass through a wide mech is gonna put them down in a hurry.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

kill zone


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

ttt great info. 
going out in a few weeks


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*questions*

I'm going to use slick tricks. Killed a Bearded Hen in Michigan several years ago (only bearded bird in 5 days so I shot her)

I used a Guillotine, but I have confidence I can put it where it needs to be.

I'd assume it's like deer hunting, put the head where it needs to be and it'll die....

I like the head/neck shooting concept, but I have a shoot through mesh blind. Do most/many people shoot through that mesh? 

I've practiced through it and I seemed very accurate yet. Any opinions on that?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Saint Hubert said:


> Bingo! I aim here. You get the vitals and take out the legs. If you break a leg they cannot run nor get a running start to fly. Take out a leg and they will never get away.


This is where I aim and took my first turkey last year, straight up from the legs and even with the beard. did not go 40 yds. Rage 3 blade with a pass thru...


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

GSlam is giving some great advice. I am a fan of the frontal shot after I killed 5 birds last year. I was always leary of the frontal shot but after studying the birds anatomy and having some great success with it I can say with confidence that it can be a VERY lethal shot. The only thing is if you dont hit it right you could cut the beard off. :angry: Patience is hard to teach and you have to be extremely patient when it comes to getting the right shot for you wether it be broadside, frontal, rear or head. Just take your time and make sure you follow through (no peeking)! Let you pin settle for 3 seconds before you start to pull on you release. I actually try to count out loud. It is so easy to rush on a bird and hit him low or miss completely. I did it just the other day. I wasnt patient enough and wanted to take the shot so bad, that I missed and hit low. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

*My take on things*

I put this up a while back and this will help to reenforce what some others are showing here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1167187


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

bump for the turkeys killers


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

ttt


----------

